# Prius Owners...



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone own a 2012+ Prius models with over 100k miles? 

How has your suspension held up? Any major fixes (besides battery) along the way?

I'm thinking about UberXing with a Prius V and drive it til the wheels falls off.

I'm really looking for reasons not to buy a Camry Hybrid bc I want a wagon.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

they last forever


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

Bob fox said:


> they last forever


Thats it. Thats all I need to hear. Those 3 words


----------



## Zylum (Mar 29, 2017)

I had the same decision in oct and chose a prius v because of the greater cargo shape and better mileage of the prius v. Needed more space to have stuff for my other work. Test drive on both plus a few others, has and much or more leg room. Keep an electric cooler in the truck for water for people since the prius v is open and riders can reach from backseat. Bought new, will last year's even with ubering.


----------



## fredhonda (Apr 27, 2017)

Mine is a 2012 with 120K. Nothing besides maintanence


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Zylum said:


> Keep an electric cooler in the truck for water for people since the prius v is open and riders can reach from backseat. Bought new, will last year's even with ubering.


Stop handing out goodies on UberX (or XL or Select for that matter)

Chilled water, what is wrong with you man??????


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Stop handing out goodies on UberX (or XL or Select for that matter)
> 
> Chilled water, what is wrong with you man??????


Yeah, stop dat!!!


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

Yesss. I went with the 2013 Prius V. I love how it drives and it's so comfortable. It's very spacious.

Question though. I took the gas all the way to 1 bar and filled up. My MPG maxed at 41.1. And now I'm getting like 35.6 maxed. 

Did refilling reset the MPG? And eventually it will go up from there (with the right driving of course) over I pack in the miles?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Engz said:


> Yesss. I went with the 2013 Prius V. I love how it drives and it's so comfortable. It's very spacious.
> 
> Question though. I took the gas all the way to 1 bar and filled up. My MPG maxed at 41.1. And now I'm getting like 35.6 maxed.
> 
> Did refilling reset the MPG? And eventually it will go up from there (with the right driving of course) over I pack in the miles?


I dont have a v...but you can check your tire psi. I run 44psi cold, 46 warm.

Slow leaks are a pain.


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I dont have a v...but you can check your tire psi. I run 44psi cold, 46 warm.
> 
> Slow leaks are a pain.


Yep I was actually going to check tired pressure tomorrow. Today I was practicing driving it conservatively. I will be taking it for a long ride back to the dealers tomorrow for a pit stop. We'll see if I can get more out of it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Engz said:


> Yep I was actually going to check tired pressure tomorrow. Today I was practicing driving it conservatively. I will be taking it for a long ride back to the dealers tomorrow for a pit stop. We'll see if I can get more out of it.












It's beautiful! !


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> It's beautiful! !


I was going to get a white one. Then last minute I found a Gun Metal that still has warranty for $1000 more. So I took the Gun Metal. I love it and it's a Five.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Engz said:


> Thats it. Thats all I need to hear. Those 3 words


seriously. ive been "driving" it like ive been trying to break it for about two years. assuming you dont hit anything with it, it doesnt break. japan may have ruined planet earth with fukushima, but they got the car right.



Bob fox said:


> seriously. ive been "driving" it like ive been trying to break it for about two years. assuming you dont hit anything with it, it doesnt break. japan may have ruined planet earth with fukushima, but they got the car right.


and flooring it up and down the hills of SF all day, like literally TRYING to burn gas with it (felt like i wasnt supporting the economy enough), I can only get it down to 30 mpg. it cant go lower. i did this to establish the lower limit.. i like to know the range and analyse and whatnot.

621,ooo miles on his prius... thats only reported because he hit the million kilometer mark. it still runs without changing battery. also, im a cyclist that hates cars. the 2015 prius i have is the only one of a dozen ive had that i love. im coming to terms with actually liking a car

google prius 621,000 miles


----------

